# XDM vs. XD



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got to hold a XDM yesterday and i must say i prefer the feel of the XD over the XDM.


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

the XD grip just felt better then the XDM i felt that i had a better grip on the XD. but i have not been able to shoot the XDM yet but im not sure the XDM is worth the extra $100 over the XD


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XDM
1) For now, 40 S&W only.
2) New grips are sharper, but less comfortable, and grip tape is $7.
3) Match grade barrel will improve "competition" accuracy by a small percentage, but my standard XDs already produce "which eye?" accuracy at defensive distances.
4) The adjustable backstraps only go SMALLER than the standard XD, which is border-line small as is for me.
5) The capcity is irrelevant, unless again, it's for competition.

Competition Gun? Buy the XDM.
Defensive Gun? Buy the XD9SC, or the XD45C. Easier to conceal.

JW


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Hit the nail on the head...............


----------

